# Poor enamel



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I found this article about standard poodles in Sweden with this! It must be something there. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20192019

I haven't seen or heard of it here. I haven't noticed poodles with discolored teeth, but I haven't looked in a whole lot of their mouths either.  I have heard of enamel hypoplasia here, which is a little different. People have talked about enamel hypoplasia being common in some of the old poodle lines. Hopefully it is mostly bred out now. 

I am sorry your guy has this. Why don't they just put bonding on the teeth? If the enamel is gone it seems like it would be painful.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

ar22dp, are all of his teeth discolored, and are they completely discolored? My standard has some brown staining in a few places on her back molars, despite nearly daily tooth brushing, gel applications, and raw bones. I asked my vet to look at her teeth a few weeks ago, and he brushed it off as insignificant. Now I'm wondering if I need to have a specialist look at her.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I know that if puppies have a high fever before their permanent teeth erupt, or if the mother has a high fever before they are born it can leave their teeth discolored.


----------

